# Will I need to check my bags twice?



## NboroGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

Next month we'll be going to Kauai.  We booked direct flights from Newark to Honolulu on United.  I then booked RT tickets from HNL to LIH.  I have 2 separate itineraries on 2 different airlines.  My question is this:

Will I need to go to baggage claim and pick up my luggage in HNL after the United flight, and then check the luggage with Hawaiin Airlines for my flight to LIH?  Or can I just check the luggage once in Newark, let them know the final destination is LIH and have arrive in LIH?  I'm thinking, since it's 2 different itineraries I'll have to retrieve the luggage and re-check it in HNL (and pay another baggage fee).


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2015)

It depends on what agreement United has with Hawaiian, whether you can check all the way through or not.  

If you have a short turn-around, the bags may not make the Hawaiian plane you are on, and may be put on a later flight - but the Hawaiian flights are only about an hour apart.  Still a PITA.

To avoid all this - we only take carry-ons.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, you will need to claim your bags and check them with Hawaiian. At least, that's what they told me when I had a similar issue...so I sent my bag with family (traveling direct on another airline) instead. It's no longer the friendly skies.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Yes, you will need to claim your bags and check them with Hawaiian. At least, that's what they told me when I had a similar issue...so I sent my bag with family (traveling direct on another airline) instead. It's no longer the friendly skies.



HA! 
Thanks for the info. That's what I figured.  To be safe, I allowed 2 hrs. between the arrival of the United flight and the Hawaiin Airlines flight so I wouldn't be rushed.  I'm glad I did.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2015)

NboroGirl said:


> HA!
> Thanks for the info. That's what I figured.  To be safe, I allowed 2 hrs. between the arrival of the United flight and the Hawaiin Airlines flight so I wouldn't be rushed.  I'm glad I did.



You will land in one terminal, and depart from another terminal, so don't dally - get your bags and get over there ASAP.  Once you get over to the HA  terminal, if you have lots of time, there are services right there in the interisland terminal, so you can eat or get something to drink there.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 5, 2015)

If there is a perfect itinerary to learn and practice traveling with a carry-on, this is it. You'll only be wearing shorts, swimsuits, T's or aloha shirts, flip-flops. You'll have washer/dryer in the unit. Wear your only long pants/leather-or running shoes to travel. Ladies take a packable skirt. Your meds go in the carry-on anyway. Piece of cake.

Nothing to check- or re-check.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> If there is a perfect itinerary to learn and practice traveling with a carry-on, this is it. You'll only be wearing shorts, swimsuits, T's or aloha shirts, flip-flops. You'll have washer/dryer in the unit. Wear your only long pants/leather-or running shoes to travel. Ladies take a packable skirt. Your meds go in the carry-on anyway. Piece of cake.
> 
> Nothing to check- or re-check.
> 
> Jim



Exactly - if you have a washer and dryer, you need very little in Hawaii.


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

Unfortunately we only have a studio, so no washer and dryer.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2015)

NboroGirl said:


> Unfortunately we only have a studio, so no washer and dryer.



Where are you staying?


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Where are you staying?



Marriott's Kauai Beach Club: studio portion of a 1BR Ocean View, based on the code on the exchange certificate.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2015)

NboroGirl said:


> Marriott's Kauai Beach Club: studio portion of a 1BR Ocean View, based on the code on the exchange certificate.



I "think" they have laundry facilities onsite.


----------



## w.bob (Aug 6, 2015)

They do have laundry facilities on site.

When you check in for your flight to HNL ask the ticketperson at the check in counter taking your bags to send them through to United. The last two trips I was worried about having to lug the bags through the airport but the Delta agent just sent them through. I had to ask but there was no problem. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2015)

w.bob said:


> They do have laundry facilities on site.
> 
> When you check in for your flight to HNL ask the ticketperson at the check in counter taking your bags to send them through to United. The last two trips I was worried about having to lug the bags through the airport but the Delta agent just sent them through. I had to ask but there was no problem. Hope it works out for you.



This is the normal process.  The baggege clerk should check your luggage to your last stop.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 6, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> This is the normal process.  The baggege clerk should check your luggage to your last stop.



I think this is only true if both segments are on the same itinerary. It seems that NboroGirl booked the segments separately with two different airlines and, as a result, it may not be able to check all the way to the final destination. She should definitely call the airline(s) to find out...


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2015)

LisaH said:


> I think this is only true if both segments are on the same itinerary. It seems that NboroGirl booked the segments separately with two different airlines and, as a result, it may not be able to check all the way to the final destination. She should definitely call the airline(s) to find out...



You are correct. Two different airlines means two separate bag's checks. I hope the two bag's claims areas are closes.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2015)

It depends on whether United has an *agreement *with Hawaiian to check bags all the way through.  Some airlines do, and some don't.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 6, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> It depends on whether United has an *agreement *with Hawaiian to check bags all the way through.  Some airlines do, and some don't.



I think there are fewer of these agreements than there used to be, when it was pretty standard.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 6, 2015)

Even if they have an interline agreement, many airlines won't check bags through on separately ticketed flights.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 6, 2015)

I remember a time when you could be ticketed on multiple airlines with a single itinerary if they shared the same ticketing system, i.e. Amadeus, Apollo, Worldspan, Galileo or Sabre, and your bags would be checked thru to your final destination, regardless . In those days, using a travel agent who could make that happen made sense.

Nowadays, it all seems to depend on whether they're part of the same alliance or code-share deal.


----------



## w.bob (Aug 7, 2015)

LisaH said:


> I think this is only true if both segments are on the same itinerary. It seems that NboroGirl booked the segments separately with two different airlines and, as a result, it may not be able to check all the way to the final destination. She should definitely call the airline(s) to find out...



not true. I had purchased an inter Island flight to HNL through Hawaiian Air and the trip to the mainland through Delta. two different tickets/segments & even on different credit cards. The bags were sent from Haw air on HNL to delta. As others have said maybe there was an agreement between Haw air & Delta.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 7, 2015)

I just checked flyer-talk and found several citations and comments:

http://help.hawaiianairlines.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1922

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hawa...jor-change-inter-line-policy-6-1-12-a-22.html


 As of 2012, HA no longer 'officially' supports interline bag transfer (all the majors) unless the tickets are on the same PNR.

 So, if your tickets were NOT on the same PNR, the answer is no.

 BUT, just underneath that (current 2015 entry) was a person who identified that they just returned from a trip with two (2) ticket segments (2 PNRS) and were able to have their bags transferred.  That individual was an elevated status traveler (gold or platinum or something).

 Their advice was:  have both PNR's available at the counter and specifically request that your bags be transferred on both inbound and outbound segments.  

 My advice:  travel with carry-ons and use vacuum-pack bags (watch the weight).  Your 'personal item'  can carry a lot if compressed.

 good luck.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 7, 2015)

To the OP have you contacted your airline carriers for your final answer ?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 7, 2015)

Excellent post, Rob!  I was going to check the same thing, just out of curiousity.  Saved me having to search.



taterhed said:


> My advice:  travel with carry-ons and use vacuum-pack bags (watch the weight).  Your 'personal item'  can carry a lot if compressed.


You really do have to watch the weight, ESPECIALLY with Hawaiian Airlines.  They have strict weight restrictions on carry-ons (25 pounds), and they enforce them.  I've ended up having to pay to check carry-ons because of that.  More than once.


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 8, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP have you contacted your airline carriers for your final answer ?



After browsing United's website looking for an answer, I noticed that Hawaiian Airlines was listed as one of their partners. I contacted United by email about 3 days ago) and asked them the question about checking my bag all the way through.  I'm still waiting to hear back.  If I ever get an answer from them, I'll post it here.  Both my husband and I have premium (Gold) status with United.  I'm not sure if that makes any difference.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 8, 2015)

Marriott Kauai Beach Club has washer dryers on site. There is a charge to use them.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 8, 2015)

NboroGirl said:


> After browsing United's website looking for an answer, I noticed that Hawaiian Airlines was listed as one of their partners. I contacted United by email about 3 days ago) and asked them the question about checking my bag all the way through.  I'm still waiting to hear back.  If I ever get an answer from them, I'll post it here.  Both my husband and I have premium (Gold) status with United.  I'm not sure if that makes any difference.




Good luck. When I had to transfer to Hawaiian I called them about it and they said they don't accept transfers from any carrier any longer. Of course, I suppose exceptions might occur as have already been posted. In general, the days of easily transferring bags from one airline to another are basically over, at least that's how I've set my expectations...and plan accordingly.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 8, 2015)

A quick search reveals the answer. 

http://help.hawaiianairlines.com/help/pages/interline-baggage-statement.aspx

A few pertinent excerpts:



> A number of our partner airlines also market Hawaiian-operated flights within the State of Hawaii under their own airline’s code, also providing easy connections on a single ticket.
> 
> Connections between interline partner carriers must be made between 4 hours and the minimum connection time (varies), otherwise it is considered a stopover and you will need to collect your bags and recheck them for the next flight. If you have a separate confirmation code for a connecting flight, please check in with an airport agent at your point of origin. Beginning June 1, 2012, Hawaiian will not through-check bags to other airline flights unless the other airline segments are on the same ticket.





> Connections on Separate Tickets
> As detailed in our Contract of Carriage and consistent with the policies of the majority of other carriers, Hawaiian accepts responsibility for transporting baggage between the origin and destination listed on the guest’s Hawaiian Airlines ticket only, or for connecting flights on other airlines that are booked and ticketed on the same reservation. The reason for this is because connecting flights that are booked on separate tickets on different airlines make it difficult for us to ensure that minimum connecting times are available to us for baggage transfers. This leads to misconnected bags, which is bad for the customer and also creates inefficiency and added costs for the airline.
> 
> In the past, we often allowed customers to through-check baggage for connections booked on separate tickets as a courtesy. However, the associated customer service challenges have prompted us to discontinue this practice, effective June 1, 2012.
> ...




Sent from my iPad


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 8, 2015)

We (family of 4) just did 35 days in Europe with only 1 carry on each.  We traveled a lot by train but also planes and automobiles.  However next time we go back to Hawaii I will take 2 full size suitcases for the 4 of us as always.  I discovered a long time ago that I can make my Hawaiian vacation very affordable if I bring a number of items from the mainland instead of buying it all there.  Example:  spices, laundry detergent, boogie boards, snorkeling gear, big bottle of lotion, sunblock, shampoo/conditioner, ice chest, buckets & shovels...


----------



## fluke (Aug 8, 2015)

I can tell you that in January of 2014 I had a similar scenario where I flew into Honolulu on United booked through United and flew later to Maui on Hawaiian booked through Hawaiian.  

At that time (and despite what is being said here I think it is still in effect) United and Hawaiian had a baggage agreement and I was able to check them through to Maui.  The catch was it had to be done at the baggage counter as you were dropping your bags (can't use curbside or arrange it beforehand ).

It was hard to get a straight answer beforehand.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 8, 2015)

jehb2 said:


> We (family of 4) just did 35 days in Europe with only 1 carry on each.


My wife and I did six days in Europe (mostly Italy) with only a backpack each.  We were basically in a different city every night (checking out after breakfast, touring, taking a train to the next destination, and checking in), and anything bigger than a backpack would have been a real hassle.  It's rare that we pack that light, but it sure made things much more enjoyable.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 8, 2015)

United will not check my bag to Hilo via Hawaiian airline in June
I booked an award ticket on United chicago to Maui and a separate award ticket later from Maui to Hilo via Hawaiian airline for June of this year.  Since I booked them at different time, I have 2 booking codes.  United would not check my bag all the way to Hilo.  I talked with the counter agent and the supervisor without any luck.  So I had to pay $25 luggage fee to United, picked up my bag at Maui, walked to commuter terminal and paid Hawaiian airline another $25 fee for a 45 minute flight from Maui to Hilo.  Very aggrevating.


----------



## am1 (Aug 9, 2015)

NboroGirl said:


> HA!
> Thanks for the info. That's what I figured.  To be safe, I allowed 2 hrs. between the arrival of the United flight and the Hawaiin Airlines flight so I wouldn't be rushed.  I'm glad I did.



My guess is you will be rushed.  Your bags have to be checked with Hawaiin an hour before departure.  If they offer web check in use that.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 9, 2015)

I just got off the phone with Hawaiian Airlines to figure out what we are going to need to do on our upcoming trip since we have a side trip to Kauai from Honolulu . . . and returning back to Honolulu to fly home afterwards.

She confirmed that we cannot check our bags through out of Kauai and that we'll need to collect them in Honolulu and then check them back in on Alaska Airlines for our return home to the mainland.

When asked for the minimum about of time to do so in Honolulu, she said 2 1/2 hours for domestic flights and 3 hours for international.

We have 2 hours 40 minutes so we should be OK.  Not happy to have to hassle with it, but it seems we'll have to.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 9, 2015)

George Carlin 101 stuff!  Can u take just some stuff to  Kauai ie carry on and book the rest of your stuff on your  flight home?  If u can it would solve the problem.
Call Alaska air might solve your problem

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Aug 9, 2015)

So, once again, reference my post above (and Ken's):  The official policy is NO. It's printed, on the website and official.  You can call all you want, it won't change things.  It's not UAL, It's HA.  Of course, if UAL checks the bag thru....it'll probably make it.  

 Unless you have one itinerary with all legs on it--they will not *officially* check your bags all the way thru. If you have to hand-check luggage from Airline to Island Airline, you must retrieve luggage, clear Ag.?, shuttle to next terminal, clear security, check luggage and make your way to gate. Walking is possible but brutally painful--especially in the rain. Yes, that takes every bit of 2 hours or more. (30 mins for bags, 20 mins for transfer, 30 mins for security, 45 mins prior to departure at gate etc...)

*Unofficially*, people have reported success with checking bags thru at the first departure. You must have all tickets, time to make the connection, a good attitude and a helpful CSR. Of course, this may not happen for you, based on any of the above reasons. I guarantee you; a bad attitude or snippy remarks at the counter will guarantee failure. YMMV

So, you must plan on checking each leg separately and be very delighted and complimentary if it works out in your favor. Just a suggestion.

BTW: the reason they have stopped the interline transfer process? If your bag doesn't make the plane, then the receiving airline (HA in this case) is responsible for delivering your bag to you. It's expensive and a real liability for smaller airlines. Not worth it for them. (same for loss)

Good luck, have fun. Travel light, don't check--you'll be happier. IMHO>


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, I FINALLY got an answer from United, 2 weeks later.  It's what everyone has been telling me:

_Please forgive our delay in responding to your e-mail.

You will need to collect your luggage upon arrival in Honolulu, in both  directions, and recheck with the connecting carrier.

We appreciate your business and look forward to welcoming you onboard with United Airlines.

Regards,

Deb Sund
United Airlines_


----------



## taterhed (Aug 20, 2015)

NboroGirl said:


> Well, I FINALLY got an answer from United, 2 weeks later. It's what everyone has been telling me:
> 
> _Please forgive our delay in responding to your e-mail.
> 
> ...



And somebody else (SilentG?) just posted that their bags WERE checked all the way thru on a flight....

 It's hit and miss.


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll ask.  It doesn't hurt to ask.  We've got status with United and are flying 1st class, so you never know.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 24, 2015)

We'llq knowing is possible. If the two carriers have an interline agreement the bag can be checked through. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 23, 2015)

*Partial answer*

When we checked our bag at the United counter in Newark, I FORGOT TO ASK if they would check our bag all the way to Kauai!  Argh.  I had to get up at 2:30 a.m. so it's understandable I had a brain cramp.  When we arrived at Honolulu we picked up our bag (which took 45 minutes to come out - and it was one of the first off the plane!), and then we schlepped it all the way to the other end of the airport to check it with Hawaiian Airlines. It wasn't a big deal, but walking thru the airport during the hottest time of day with the suitcase was not fun. We should have taken the shuttle, but we didn't know where to catch it and DH said "let's just walk".  We had 2.5 hrs. between flights and it plenty of time.

However, on the return trip, when we checked the bag with Hawaiian Airlines, the agent asked us if we were catching another flight out of HNL and would we like them to check the bag all the way through.  So they offered!!  We declined, because United gives us Priority tags for our luggage, so they're usually one of the first ones off the plane and we wanted to make sure we got those Priority tags.  When we got to HNL, we had 2 hrs. between flights and our bag was already there when we arrived.  It must have come on an earlier flight?  So again, we just walked it down to the other end of the airport and checked it with United, got our Priority tags, and then picked it up in Newark (one of the first ones off the plane).

SO... Hawaiian Airlines seems willing to check your bag all the way through to your final destination, but I still don't know if United will.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 23, 2015)

NboroGirl said:


> When we checked our bag at the United counter in Newark, I FORGOT TO ASK if they would check our bag all the way to Kauai! Argh. I had to get up at 2:30 a.m. so it's understandable I had a brain cramp. When we arrived at Honolulu we picked up our bag (which took 45 minutes to come out - and it was one of the first off the plane!), and then we schlepped it all the way to the other end of the airport to check it with Hawaiian Airlines. It wasn't a big deal, but walking thru the airport during the hottest time of day with the suitcase was not fun. We should have taken the shuttle, but we didn't know where to catch it and DH said "let's just walk". We had 2.5 hrs. between flights and it plenty of time.
> 
> However, on the return trip, when we checked the bag with Hawaiian Airlines, the agent asked us if we were catching another flight out of HNL and would we like them to check the bag all the way through. So they offered!! We declined, because United gives us Priority tags for our luggage, so they're usually one of the first ones off the plane and we wanted to make sure we got those Priority tags. When we got to HNL, we had 2 hrs. between flights and our bag was already there when we arrived. It must have come on an earlier flight? So again, we just walked it down to the other end of the airport and checked it with United, got our Priority tags, and then picked it up in Newark (one of the first ones off the plane).
> 
> SO... Hawaiian Airlines seems willing to check your bag all the way through to your final destination, but I still don't know if United will.





 So, as the posters above suggested: it may work, it may not.
 enough about luggage. How was your vacation!
 Welcome back to reality.....


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 23, 2015)

Delta changed our flights, which forced us to rebook through HNL instead of from OGG.  That meant booking a separate HA flight (with Delta points).  The agent insisted that HA will book our bags all the way through because they are partners.  I hope so because our connection is just over an hour. 

We shall see.


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 24, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> If there is a perfect itinerary to learn and practice traveling with a carry-on, this is it.



I am a carry-on only flyer to Hawaii on numerous occasions, but I managed to fail due to Hawaiian's inter island carry-on weight restrictions.  Turns out Hawaiian weighs carry-ons with a max of 25lbs, so I ended up having to check my bag for the inter island flight.  I can pack for 2 weeks in a carry-on, but I can't keep it under 25lbs.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 24, 2015)

Chrispee said:


> I am a carry-on only flyer to Hawaii on numerous occasions, but I managed to fail due to Hawaiian's inter island carry-on weight restrictions.  Turns out Hawaiian weighs carry-ons with a max of 25lbs, so I ended up having to check my bag for the inter island flight.  I can pack for 2 weeks in a carry-on, but I can't keep it under 25lbs.



WOW . . . my camera bag weighs more than 25 lbs!


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't know about Delta, but Hawaiian Airlines seems to be partners with American because their flights all had 2 different numbers: one for HA and one for American.

My vacation was wonderful, thanks for asking.  Did a helicopter tour (on a copter without doors) of Kauai, ziplined for the first time, golfed at Kauai Lagoons, took a sunset dinner cruise to the Na Pali coast and drove all around the island looking at the magnificent canyons and waterfalls. Everything was great and we had perfect weather for all our activities (except golf, when it rained on and off, tho I thought that was much preferable to baking in the hot sun).


----------



## taterhed (Sep 30, 2015)

NboroGirl said:


> I don't know about Delta, but Hawaiian Airlines seems to be partners with American because their flights all had 2 different numbers: one for HA and one for American.
> 
> My vacation was wonderful, thanks for asking. Did a helicopter tour (on a copter without doors) of Kauai, ziplined for the first time, golfed at Kauai Lagoons, took a sunset dinner cruise to the Na Pali coast and drove all around the island looking at the magnificent canyons and waterfalls. Everything was great and we had perfect weather for all our activities (except golf, when it rained on and off, tho I thought that was much preferable to baking in the hot sun).



We did the Hughes 500 with doors off--what a blast.  Not the limo ride, but the 'jeep' style helo tour.  Which Na Pali cruise did you do?  We had the (luxury?) dinner cruise on the big cat. scheduled, but the waves were too choppy and had to cancel.  And yup, especially with no a/c in some units, cool rainy days can be much better than sweating to the oldies while eating breakfast!  Feb here I come.


----------

